#  > انجمن تعمیرات تخصصی سخت افزار کامپیوتر و لپ تاپ >  > بخش تعمیرات یو پی اس | Uninterruptible Power Supplies (UPS) Repair Guide >  > مباحث و مقالات آموزشی >  > آموزشی: بررسی بررسی تخصصی یو پی اس GREEN FP2000 در سایت شهر سخت افزار

## AMD

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*1212ali*,*144287928*,*4u.h*,*abbas33*,*adnan*,*afshin_011*,*ahad.1*,*ahpa63*,*Alifani*,*alireza.gamo*,*alise8192*,*ALI_NASR*,*aminking2005*,*anfal*,*arash_h8645*,*asghar611*,*b4b4k*,*bigboss*,*electerical*,*EmIR*,*exirstar110*,*fatame0002*,*Hamead.h*,*hamed.sh*,*hojat88*,*hojjatollahm*,*hsm 553*,*jamal39*,*kasra9433*,*kermanis*,*khoshhaly*,*mahdi_138*,*MajiDAmieE*,*mani6*,*mehdi kardouni*,*mehdi9303*,*mehdibarghel*,*mehdi_asa*,*melijei*,*meysamkarimi*,*mhdikan1*,*Mm2468*,*mmm200*,*mohager01*,*mohasalman*,*mohsenn*,*moji987*,*momeni.0123*,*moreng*,*mOriHW*,*m_b_88*,*noor400*,*omidmax*,*parhammf*,*rohy*,*Sadegh-68*,*saeed40*,*saeedbibak*,*saeedghasemi*,*saeedpakmanesh*,*salar.lord*,*salarzarein*,*samieei*,*Service Manual*,*sorush_f*,*ssss1ssss*,*tamiratsg*,*tariq*,*tikutak*,*totia*,*zamenjani*,*zarihedastat*,*zibabarooti*,*امیر سجاد*,*امین جامعی*,*بهبود 68*,*رسول دل افرو*,*سیداحمدخلیلی*,*شمالی*,*شهریاران*,*عادل جی1371*,*علیرضا گواهی*,*علی۱۱۰*,*فنی کاران*,*محمد علی m*,*محمد علی جعف*,*مصطفی غریبی*,*مهدی مرندی*,*نوذر*,*ورداده*,*پناهی*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## aminking2005

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------


## mohammadhadi

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

